# who's the best frog villager?



## necrofantasia (May 30, 2020)

honestly the only true answer is Sunny


----------



## Xme (May 30, 2020)

Camo frog!


----------



## Believe (May 30, 2020)

Prince next question


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 30, 2020)

Henry or Lily! I enjoyed Raddle in Pocket Camp too though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 30, 2020)

Lilly-


----------



## Globes216 (May 30, 2020)

Prince 1000000%


----------



## ForeverSoaring (May 30, 2020)

Lily is my favorite out of the frogs! I wish that they would bring Sunny back, because we need more female frogs.


----------



## voltairenism (May 30, 2020)

Henry or raddle!!!


----------



## Uffe (May 30, 2020)

I prefer Ribbot. But Sunny looks cute.


----------



## GanonDwarf2 (May 30, 2020)

Raddle!!!


----------



## fluttershy300 (May 30, 2020)

Lily and Ribbot.


----------



## John Wick (May 30, 2020)

Lily.

I like Henry and Puddles too.


----------



## atriosocool (May 30, 2020)

Raddle!! He's my absolute favorite


----------



## Kaey (May 30, 2020)

Jeremiah ;-; he's one of my top 3 villagers I love him so much


----------



## BluebearL (May 30, 2020)

Puddles, Prince and Raddle!


----------



## chriss (May 30, 2020)

I really like Henry because of the spots on the back of his head!


----------



## Licorice (May 31, 2020)

Jambette for sure. She’s the cutest imo.


----------



## Alicia (May 31, 2020)

Puddles, Ribbot and Raddle.


----------



## Coolio15 (May 31, 2020)

Henry!<3


----------



## a sprout (May 31, 2020)

i think Jeremiah is pretty cute!


----------



## Hobowire (May 31, 2020)

ribbot!


----------



## AquaMarie (May 31, 2020)

Lily and Henry for me!

But I also like Jeremiah,  Raddle, and Camofrog. Sunny looks really cute though.


----------



## Aronthaer (May 31, 2020)

Henry duh


----------



## pocky (May 31, 2020)

jambette is the only correct answer. everything else is wrong. please lock this thread immediately. thanks.


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

i miss sunny so much bro :c 

but out of the ones still around, lily is my favourite!


----------



## cats_toy (May 31, 2020)

Henry!


----------



## N a t (May 31, 2020)

I really like having Henry around, snoozit.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 31, 2020)

I'll only accept the answer "Lily" to this question... Let's have a harder one next time please...


----------



## Eevees (May 31, 2020)

Puddles or Lily! I do like Prince too though...


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 31, 2020)

i find it highly offensive that my boy ribbot hasnt been mentioned!! he’s a robot frog!! 

whats not to love about that??


----------



## Limon (May 31, 2020)

Henryyy


----------



## wolfie1 (May 31, 2020)

Henry and Lily. I also like Drift, though.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 31, 2020)

*Sunny*. Bring her back, Nintendo


----------

